# Ghg Book



## GHG BOOK (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am a new member looking for information regarding a bulk carrier which used to go down the Manchester Ship Canal to Trafford Park.

The ship is called "Carchester" and apart from the fact that she was a grain carrier built in 1967, I know very little else.

Can anyone tell me what she carried, who operated her and if she has now been scrapped. I am looking for information to write a small article in my local history group magazine to accompany a picture of the ship which one of our members took some years ago.

Any info. would be very well received. Look forward to hearing from anyone who can help.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Carchester was owned by the Cargill Corporation, and operated by their shipping division in Switzerland, Tradax. Cargill (A U.S. Corporation) being one of the worlds largest grain traders and their ships were carrying grain around the world under different flags.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

GHG BOOK said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a new member looking for information regarding a bulk carrier which used to go down the Manchester Ship Canal to Trafford Park.


Kellogg's had their factory in Trafford Park and would have needed a steady supply of maize for the Corn Flake production line! I suppose there were several other grain carriers calling there on a regular basis.


----------



## rothesian (Dec 31, 2005)

Carchester was managed at various times by Denholms, Ellermans & others usually cross Atlantic(Thumb)


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

1967, 9074grt

Built by I.H.I., Tokyo (yard no.1990)

1982 sold as SHOBHA

Broken up at Gadani Beach, arrived 21/2/1983


----------



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

The Carchester ran to Brown and Poulson berth below Mode Wheel lock, First trip into the canal was January 1968 (the same time I joined the tugs) and spent several days moored at Old Quay lock Runcorn, I think there was some concern about her draft being over the norm of 26feet, her regular pilot I am pretty sure was John Law.


----------



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

Further to my previous post, the Carchester had run aground in Eastham channel, on this trip.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

During the early seventies Stag Lines Photinia was on the same charter as the Carchester. Maize to Brown and Polsons. I did two trips on the Photinia to Paranagua Brazil then later seven trips to Toledo one season followed by one to Philadelphia. All for Maize back to Trafford Park.
I joined her again as 2nd mate a couple of years later, by then she was just transhipping from Amsterdam to Trafford Park.


----------



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember the Photinia well and the Gloxinia towed both ships a few times at one end or the other, I always thought brown and poulsons a bad berth for a run ashore


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

There are a couple of pictures of Carchester in Gallery and posted comments from those who had the misfortune to sail on her, none favourable. A b***h of a ship.


----------



## GHG BOOK (Jun 23, 2010)

*ghg book*



riversea said:


> 1967, 9074grt
> 
> Built by I.H.I., Tokyo (yard no.1990)
> 
> ...


HI RIVERSEA, 

Thanks for the info about Carchester. I know very little about ships, but it seems to me that a sea life of only about 15 years is a very short life for such a large ship. Do you know if she was scrapped merely because of "old age", or was there another reason.

When the Carchester was sold in 1982, was her name than changed to "Shobha"?

Thanks for the the information which you have already given.

Regards, 
GHG BOOK


----------

